# Mac Highlight Colors



## allinbee (May 17, 2009)

Hello everyone, I plan to buy more eyeshadows. I feel that some of the highlight colors are very similar. This is the list of highlight colors used in the face charts from the three collections: vapour, vanilla, vellum, dazzlelight, crystal avalanche, mylar, sugarshot, et tu bouquet. Do you think they are similar? Can you recommend a list of colors to get (that are different enough).

It seems to me that sugarshot, crystal avalanche, vanilla, and vapour are more white and et tu bouquet, dazzlelight, are more peachy. Vellum is more pink or lavender. I am not sure though! Need helpppp!! I really want to narrow the list down so I dont have to get all colors. TIA...


----------



## coquetayloca (May 17, 2009)

Maybe Ricepaper?  I love dazzlelight!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 17, 2009)

whats ur foundation color?  That makes a big difference.  Im NC37.  Rice paper, Blanc type and vanilla pigment look good on me.  Crystal avalanche, dazzlelight, mylar look good on lighter ppl.


----------



## allinbee (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_whats ur foundation color?  That makes a big difference.  Im NC37.  Rice paper, Blanc type and vanilla pigment look good on me.  Crystal avalanche, dazzlelight, mylar look good on lighter ppl._

 
Thanks for your reply BeccalovesMAC!


----------



## gildedangel (May 17, 2009)

Try crystal avalanche, vellum, and dazzlelight. Shroom would be a great addition as well.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2009)

I am NW15 and my favorite highlight colors are:

Vanilla e/s
Vanilla Pigment
Your Ladyship Pigment (LE)
Next to Nothing e/s (LE)
Vapour e/s
Shroom e/s


----------



## allinbee (May 18, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses!!!


----------



## ladyJ (May 19, 2009)

Ricepaper and dazzlelight are my favorite!


----------



## allinbee (May 20, 2009)

It seems like many people like dazzlelight. I will be getting it for sure.


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 20, 2009)

I love using Ricepaper eyeshadow or Vanilla pigment to highlight


----------

